# Badger LOVES his goats



## Southern by choice (Nov 24, 2013)

Badger loves the little goats especially the babies. He has been that way since he was 4 1/2 months old. My DD captured these pics... so sweet.

Badger giving Bo Peep (6month old doeling) a kiss



 

They see or hear something...


 

Badger is up to investigate


 
 Sniff sniff




Nope nothing...


 
Maybe it is in the trashcan...  


Sometimes I think we are so use to their size that we forget their truly big animals... LOL That is a full size trashcan that he makes look small.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 24, 2013)

I can only hope when I get my LGD, they are half the dogs you have!!  What a blessing!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks, they really are a blessing. 
The litter I have now is just simply fascinating to watch. Of course they are 3 weeks tomorrow but so far  their personalities are so unbelievably distinct. I have my eye on one I may be keeping.... she is by far the boldest. LOL
It will be so much fun to watch them and assess them.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 24, 2013)

Wish I lived closer!!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing pictures of your dog and goats. I love the trashcan picture!  GP's are amazing dogs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes they are amazing for sure! 
The goats are always at ease... when the dogs spring into action the goats never skip a beat... they know the dogs have everything under control. We currently have several does in heat and a new young buckling in an adjacent fence... one of our doelings had somehow gotten her head stuck and the lamancha decided to butt her  and she flipped her upside down hanging in the fence... it was the dogs that alerted us and ran interference with the lamancha being a jerk... the other dog was trying desperately to get the doeling out. Our dogs really do such a great job alerting us when there is something wrong.

*Baymule*- we need an updated Pic of Paris and she should be in your avatar! 
*Lone Oak*- your heart will be forever changed once you have a LGD!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 25, 2013)

I would love to have an LGD now but I will keep my wants under control till we actually have animals in the pasture since those things wouldn't fit well in our living room.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh but Mike CHS they do! they do fit on the couch!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 25, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> Oh but Mike CHS they do! they do fit on the couch! View attachment 235


 
 Thank you so very much for that laugh.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2013)

What's really sad is that I had NEVER allowed dogs on the furniture.... until the LGD's.

I am so sunk with these dogs.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 25, 2013)

so beautiful


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 25, 2013)

Badger is soooo gorgeous! Too bad I don't have money for another pup, I love your biddies!


----------

